# Gold Breaking



## talalstuvs (Jul 15, 2011)

I have 300g gold. When i want to use it for work its break up to in side. What shoud i do to get ths break out of my gold with out?


----------



## nickvc (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds to me like you have something in your gold causing problems with the alloy. Lead is one possibility but there are many, my advice would be to refine your metal and then re alloy making sure that what you use for your alloying is also not the source of your problems.


----------



## Oz (Jul 15, 2011)

Goodpoint Nick. You can have lead free gold, but if your added copper or silver is contaminated with lead you still have the same problem with the alloy.


----------



## nickvc (Jul 15, 2011)

Many years ago when I was heavily involved with refining and metal production for the jewellery trade we had a major problem with copper in one of the available pre mixed alloys, we didn't use it but those that did had serious problems with pitting and bad castings caused by the copper in the alloy that had oxidised.....it cost some of the big boys a lot of money when the culprit was finally found!


----------



## dtectr (Jul 15, 2011)

nickvc said:


> Sounds to me like you have something in your gold causing problems with the alloy. Lead is one possibility but there are many, my advice would be to refine your metal and then re alloy making sure that what you use for your alloying is also not the source of your problems.


Though not having done this myself, yet, I think the quickest & most effective method would be inquartation with fine silver, followed by shotting then dissolution in nitric.

just my opinion.

edit:spelling


----------



## nickvc (Jul 15, 2011)

dtectr said:


> nickvc said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds to me like you have something in your gold causing problems with the alloy. Lead is one possibility but there are many, my advice would be to refine your metal and then re alloy making sure that what you use for your alloying is also not the source of your problems.
> ...




Depends on the karat of the gold if it's high karat 20k+ I would just refine as is maybe corn flaking first, with good filtering and rinses purity should be excellent.
I think the most important point I'm trying to make is that if you're alloying use good quality and pure metals in your alloys, shortcuts can be the cause of serious problems!


----------



## talalstuvs (Jul 16, 2011)

I want to find a wAy to get out this. Break up of my gold could any one guide me pllz without refining .


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 16, 2011)

talalstuvs said:


> I want to find a wAy to get out this. Break up of my gold could any one guide me pllz without refining .



I think if your problem is from impurities in the gold, then re-refining is your best solution. Maybe your only solution.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 16, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> talalstuvs said:
> 
> 
> > I want to find a wAy to get out this. Break up of my gold could any one guide me pllz without refining .
> ...


I agree. Once the base metals have oxidized, as I suspect they have in this case, the only viable solution is to refine the gold. The other option is to dilute the existing gold with pure gold, but you risk contaminating the new gold, so it's not worth the struggle.

Harold


----------



## Ian_B (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you mean your working with the gold on your bench and after a while it cracks and breaks? like making wire or something similar on a rolling mill/draw plate?

if that is what your talking about Annealing every couple of passes/draws will help solve the issue

if that isn't what your talking about then disregard my comments

Ian


----------



## talalstuvs (Jul 18, 2011)

Ian_B said:


> Do you mean your working with the gold on your bench and after a while it cracks and breaks? like making wire or something similar on a rolling mill/draw plate?
> 
> if that is what your talking about Annealing every couple of passes/draws will help solve the issue
> 
> ...


 yes ur right this is the my problem now what should i do ?


----------



## nickvc (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry but it's a refine job there's obviously something in the alloy causing this....


----------



## Ian_B (Jul 18, 2011)

white gold? or yellow?

white gold is very brittle as it is so it might need more annealing to keep it workable. then and to anneal just heat up to a dull red then let cool and continue to work it once it becomes hard to work with anneal again

here is a good link for annealing and that website itself has some good information
http://www.ganoksin.com/orchid/archive/199811/msg00090.htm


----------



## talalstuvs (Jul 19, 2011)

Ian_B said:


> white gold? or yellow?
> 
> white gold is very brittle as it is so it might need more annealing to keep it workable. then and to anneal just heat up to a dull red then let cool and continue to work it once it becomes hard to work with anneal again
> 
> ...


 its yellow gold sir .


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 20, 2011)

While I agree totally that annealing will prevent splitting, that works only when the gold alloy is not contaminated. If the base metal is badly oxidized, or there's lead contamination in the alloy, no amount of annealing will improve its quality. It's important that the reason splitting is occuring be identified. 

If all else fails, the gold should be refined (properly). 

Harold


----------



## gurudatta (Sep 24, 2011)

properties of pure gold is that it should be cut like a butter.if you check hardness on rockwell for pure gold and your gold ,you will get the difference in readings.so you can determine in your gold is contaminated.another test is you check your gold composition on xray flourescence,you study on the percentage of every base metal content against gold metal.
Only lead content or oxidisation of base metal factors not responsible for breaking gold.


----------

